# ترنيمة كل يوم تحت صليبك



## moga (16 أبريل 2006)

*ترنيمة كل يوم تحت صليبك*

*دى ترنيمة ( كل يوم تحت صليبك ) بالباور بوينت لتنزيل الباور بوينت من الرابط ده* 

http://www.zeitun-eg.net/ritazakko/RitaPPT_UnderYourCross_AnbaBishoy.zip 

*والترنيمة بصوت الانبا بيشوى تنزلها من الرابط ده* 

http://www.zeitun-eg.net/members_contrib/UnderYour%20Cross_AnbaBishoy.zip

*ولتنزيل الترنيمة نفسها من الرابط ده* 

http://www.callforall.net/data/media/songs/collection/with_me/kol_yoom.mp3


----------



## thefriend (25 أبريل 2006)

thanks rabena ybarkak


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (25 أبريل 2006)

*:new8: ميرسى يا موجا:new8: *

*على الترنيمة الجميلة*

:new8: :new8: :new8: :new8:​


----------



## madonnaz (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة كل يوم تحت صليبك*

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx bgd el tarnima di 7elwa awyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## د/فيولا (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة كل يوم تحت صليبك*

انا بحب الترنيمة دى قوى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## almahba (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة كل يوم تحت صليبك*

ترنيمة رائعة يا موجة ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك


----------



## almahba (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة كل يوم تحت صليبك*

الترنيمة رائعة يا موجة ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك


----------



## marco88 (21 مايو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة كل يوم تحت صليبك*

شكرا جدا


----------



## kalimooo (21 مايو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة كل يوم تحت صليبك*

جميلة

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 مايو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة كل يوم تحت صليبك*

شكرا على الترنيمه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Esther (18 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة كل يوم تحت صليبك*

*ميرسى كتير
ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## looris (21 أكتوبر 2012)

منتدى جميل وترنيمة جميلة ومهما ابعد لازم ارجع لانكم بتوحشونى وميرسى على الترنيمة وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم ::ura1::ura1::ura1:


----------

